# What is het & hypo



## leponi

What do these terms mean


----------



## paulh

Below is a list of useful genetics terms and their definitions. Het is short for heterozygous, which is in the list. You should read the whole list as each definition requires knowledge of the earlier definitions in the list.

Hypo is a combining term meaning less than. It is probably short for "hypomelanistic", which means less than the normal amount of melanin (black pigment). Depending on useage, "hypomelanistic" may or may not be the name of a gene. 

Definitions:
Genotype = the actual identity of the genes.
Phenotype = The creature's appearance and any other physical or behavioral manifestation. The phenotype is produced by all the genes and the environment working together.

Normal = wild type = 1. The most common phenotype in the members of a given species in the wild. 2. The most common gene found in a given gene pair in the members of a given species in the wild.
Mutant = 1. NOT the most common phenotype in the members of a given species in the wild. 2. NOT the most common gene found in a given gene pair in the members of a given species in the wild.

Genes come in pairs, like socks. All gene pairs are either homozygous or heterozygous.
Homozygous = the two genes in a gene pair are the same. A homozygous snake may have either a normal or mutant phenotype. It depends on the genes in the gene pair.
Heterozygous = the two genes in a gene pair are NOT the same. A heterozygous snake may have either a normal or mutant phenotype. It depends on the genes in the gene pair.


----------



## leponi

Thank u for that that's helped alot


----------

